# Problems with plastisol on sweatshirts



## Thundergun099 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am trying to print a white plastisol on a black sweatshirt. My ink is not coming out smooth after I print/flash/print. Also my screen keeps getting somewhat clogged. I think it might be due to the cold. I am going to try to work with the ink before my next print. Any other tips to help keep the ink nice and smooth looking?


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Have you considered using vinyl, for anything up to 3-4 colours we use vinyl.


----------



## maddogprints (Nov 19, 2012)

Check your off contact , that could be the problem


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

I would definitely check the off contact and squeegee angle and pressure. If the screen isn't clearing it's going to leave an uneven ink deposit on the garment.

Also, heavy stuff like a white plastisol can definitely have issues in cold weather; a shop I used to work at bought a mixer attachment for a power drill (used to mix paint, I think) and used it to stir up their white ink before doing a run in winter.


----------



## printingninja (Jan 24, 2012)

If ink is cold try taking it in let it get to room temp. Then mix it. Might have to add reducer.
What mesh count are you using.


----------

